# Tachi Palace Fights 9



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tachi Palace Fights 9
May 6, 2011 at 10 PM EDT
Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino in Lemoore, California, USA













> Fight Card:
> 
> * Flyweight bout: Ian McCall vs. Dustin Ortiz
> * Lightweight bout: Efrain Escudero vs. Fabricio Camoes
> ...






> "The Ultimate Fighter 8" winner Efrain Escudero (15-2) looks for his third consecutive post-UFC win when he meets fellow UFC vet Fabricio Camoes (11-5-1) at May's Tachi Palace Fights 9 event.
> 
> Soon after Camoes defeated Steve Lopez at this past weekend's Tachi Palace Fights 8 event, Escudero left the broadcast booth and entered the cage.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22552/efr...-slotted-for-tachi-palace-fights-9-in-may.mma


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very solid card. I really like Escudero as a fighter, his BJJ is legit but man he needs tot sort his attitude out. If he comes in on weight, wins and manages this fight perfectly it could be his ticket back to the UFC... But that's lots of ifs!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is the only title fight on the card third in line?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You ought to ask them what's up with that:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tachi-Palace-Fights/172050289480583

Is it because they know they aren't as rich in featherweight talent as they are in flyweight because of the UFC having one but not the other? But at least find out why they're so big on the former TUF guys. The UFC used to put Ken Shamrock vs Kimo type fights in the main event after Heavyweight championship bouts like Sylvia vs Mir.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the UFC started to realize at some point that the champions were the most important fighters. As such they deserved the spotlight. Clearly Tachi Palace Fights doesn't realize this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results from last night's show:



> Tachi Palace Fights 9 went down in Lemoore, Calif., on Friday night with Ian McCall making a strong case to be considered the top flyweight in the sport after his victory over Dustin Ortiz.
> 
> McCall was on a fast track to meet Tachi Palace flyweight champion Darrell Montague, but an injury sidelined the title fight, but now it has to be next on the docket for the California based promotion.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=mmaweekly-a5d92e215eba1d94be3a94e62c3ec8e8


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I got thrown off by the original date of the 5th and then they broadcast it on the 6th. Too bad that Efrain didn't do so well. But either way the flyweights are building up to Zuffa.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, well at least he's still in good spirits while busted up after dropping that UD:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he can get another win and get to Strikeforce first. He can add to the lightweight division there. Then he can make a return to the UFC.


----------

